# Ethernet Connected Premiere Gets Disconnected From Network



## WOODMO (Sep 15, 2005)

I have my Premiere hooked up to my router with an ethernet cable but once in a while I get errors saying it's not connected to the network. It's happened a few times but always seems to resolve itself, I just can't figure it out.

The router and network is working fine since the computer which is hooked up to it work fine. I even reset the router for good measure and it still doesn't instantly fix the issue.

What could the problem be?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

WOODMO said:


> I have my Premiere hooked up to my router with an ethernet cable but once in a while I get errors saying it's not connected to the network. It's happened a few times but always seems to resolve itself, I just can't figure it out.
> 
> The router and network is working fine since the computer which is hooked up to it work fine. I even reset the router for good measure and it still doesn't instantly fix the issue.
> 
> What could the problem be?


I've heard there are issues with DHCP addresses (automatic). Is yours set up that way, or do you specify an address?


----------



## WOODMO (Sep 15, 2005)

orangeboy said:


> I've heard there are issues with DHCP addresses (automatic). Is yours set up that way, or do you specify an address?


I got a DHCP error and I never manually entered anything, so I assume it's automatic.


----------



## jonasro (Feb 15, 2002)

I get the same thing every once in a while, although my Premiere is connected wirelessly. 

Previously, I unplugged the wireless adapter and plugged it back in and everything was fine, however tonight (just happened a few minutes ago), I decided to see if there REALLY wasn't a network connection, so I forced a connection and it worked fine... Went back to the main screen (HD menu) and the "network connection lost!" error popped up again.

Thinking it's a glitch in the HD menu somewhere, since the connection to the server worked and there's no issue with my network...

It's annoying but unless I'm trying to do a search or something, it doesn't seem to cause any issues. I'm going to see if it resolves itself (not going to unplug the network adapter this time) and see what happens...


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

Happened a few minutes ago to me, but the indicator lights on the switch showed there was traffic. Its not a big deal but it locks the playback of recorded shows when it thinks theres no connection.


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

started happening to me tonight. maybe it's on tivo's end.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

Well apparently its a software issue cause I'm having the same issue when using the SD menu as well. I went into the network status diagnostics and port configuration test and dns resolution test both were displaying "testing"


----------



## sampai (Mar 18, 2007)

Happens to me as well. A couple of findings:

1. It actually is the network connection, not the menus. i.e. When I try to connect to the TiVo service, it fails.

2. Assigning an IP, rather than using DHCP, works. But it soon fails again.


----------



## sampai (Mar 18, 2007)

OK, I _think_ I know what's going on, and how to fix it.

I'm using the TiVo Wireless N adapter, which can get very hot when watching Netflix, or doing other network-intensive activities. When it gets hot, it shuts down: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1591#hot

When it comes back on, reassigning a new IP address fixes the problem.

My solution (fingers crossed): Keep the adapter in an open, well-ventilated area. Let's see if that works.


----------



## sampai (Mar 18, 2007)

Zero joy.


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

Huh...I've just tracked down and "fixed" a similar type problem....fixed in quotes because I don't really understand it.....that's been bugging me for a few months. My three TiVos...two HDXLs on wireless and a PXL on ethernet...kept losing each other (MRV). Found out it was tied to putting my newest desktop into sleep mode at night. Discovered it when a transfer died and another unit disappeared from the MRV list immediately after I shut down the desktop. Aside from the TiVos we have one other desk top and five laptops randomly switching in and out of our router's network. None but this particular desktop has any effect on the Tivos at all and the problem hasn't recurred since I started leaving it on.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I have a hard wired connection and would get this from time to time as well. After looking at the logs on my router, I found that the tivo DHCP client was never renewing the lease. I changed the network settings to static IP and have not had the problem again.


----------



## sampai (Mar 18, 2007)

Tried static IP, but that didn't solve it.


----------



## sampai (Mar 18, 2007)

Figured it out! It was the TiVo Wireless N Adapter I had connected to the TiVo. It was flaky.

I replaced it with an Airport Express, as an Ethernet bridge, and everything works fine!


----------



## myblubu (Nov 23, 2008)

I have the same problem - My Premire is hard wired and has static address - anyone find a solution?


----------



## rmorton0573 (Mar 2, 2008)

The Problem Lies with Tivo. It started happening on my premier so I called Tech Support and got a recording 3 times saying something like heavy call volumes and to call back later. So I called and selected "Purchase New Tivo" and spoke to a rep who advised that they were having some technical issues with the new premier update which caused an outage and it should be restored within 2 hours.


----------



## LoneWolf15 (Mar 20, 2010)

Right now, the 14.7 software update is causing some people to lose Ethernet connectivity. The solution is to reboot and go through the update. You'll be without your TiVo for 30-60 minutes, but you'll be back online with a software update, and (assuming this is your issue) your Ethernet connection will be back up.

This is the issue I had this evening. All set now after the update.


----------



## DiverDownBrian (Jan 8, 2006)

I posted this on the other thread ... apparently the tactical fix is to switch to SD menus .. it seemed to work for me:

"Chad: Yes, it is currently a known issue that our TiVo engineers are working on a fix for. Try switching back to the HD interface and see if the message is still displayed. Please go to TiVo Central and then select Messages & Settings > Restart or Reset System > Choose TiVo Menus > TiVo with HD Menus."


----------



## Mets Masochist (Jan 8, 2011)

I set up my TiVo Premiere over this past weekend and experienced the annoying "no network connection" alert myself. Since I set it up on Saturday, 1/8, I assume I would have received the "fix" update LoneWolf15 references above -- though since I'm not at home at the moment I have no way of checking which version of the software I may be using.

I've got the Premiere plugged in via Ethernet cable to a D-Link DAP-1522 wireless bridge. When I first got the "no network connection" alert I assumed it was because the bridge wasn't functioning properly (it wasn't exactly a ball to set up), but I ventured into TiVo's settings and did a network diagnostic that showed the connection was fine.

Can't help wondering if tomhorsley may not have stumbled on the answer about DHCP leases -- unless the lease is set up to be perpetual (instead of renewing every n minutes) it wouldn't matter whether TiVo was using a static IP or a dynamic one ... handling the renewal could be the problem.

Just a thought.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My leases are set for 28 days. I also saw this disconnection issue last night.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Add me to the list of just started happening.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

I got the 14.RC7 update some time before this past weekend, I switched to HDUI yesterday to check out any performance difference, and saw this message pop up briefly, but it went away quickly and have not seen it since.

Mine is on a wired network with fixed IP outside of the DHCP IP range on my router.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

yunlin12 said:


> ...Mine is on a wired network with fixed IP outside of the DHCP IP range on my router.


No problems here with the same configuration. :up:


----------

